# Spamalot! =O



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 15, 2008)

Have ya'll seen it?


----------



## Altmer (Jul 15, 2008)

What is this, the bad version of Kamelot?


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 15, 2008)

The _good_ version of Monty Python and the Holy Grail :D


----------



## Jetx (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol no, it's Monty Python.

edit: beaten


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 15, 2008)

Have you seen Spamalot? <O


----------



## Flareth (Jul 16, 2008)

Gonna see it in like August.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, it owns so hard. Bought the CD, gone to see it twice just because I can.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw it once, and I've listened to the cd constantly since then! <D


----------



## Flitterbie (Jul 16, 2008)

Have the CD, have sadly not seen it.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow...That's like... *searches brain for analogy*...bad..........


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 19, 2008)

Classic. Too bad comedy isn't like this anymore.


----------

